# UIUC Fall 2012



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 5, 2012)

Date:
October 6th, 2012

Location:
1st Floor. Illini Rooms "B" and "C".
Illini Union, University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign (UIUC)
1401 West Green Street
Urbana, IL 61801

Registration Fee:
$5 for first event, $2 for each additional event.
FREE for University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign students and faculty members.

Main Events:
2x2 Speedsolve
3x3 Speedsolve
4x4 Speedsolve
5x5 Speedsolve
7x7 Speedsolve
Rubik's Magic
Master Magic
Square-1
Pyraminx
Rubik's Clock

No tentative events. 

Competition website: http://koii.cubingusa.com/uiucfall2012/index.php


Second competition here. Expect one every semester until I leave. 

Volunteers to judge, scramble will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 5, 2012)

This is the same weekend as Cubetcha  Or else I would consider going.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 6, 2012)

Mikel said:


> This is the same weekend as Cubetcha  Or else I would consider going.



Unfortunately it is, but this was the only date that I could both get the venue and space it out from other KOII competitions. 

Too bad Iowa is a bit far from KOII..


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, I would hate to miss Cubetcha 2 years in a row... but this event list is just to awesome  and it is a lot closer. So, I will be there.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 6, 2012)

I should be there! Awesome event list, and it's fairly close. Can't wait


----------



## Mikel (Sep 6, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Well, I would hate to miss Cubetcha 2 years in a row... but this event list is just to awesome  and it is a lot closer. So, I will be there.



YEEEESSSSSS!! No JOHN at Cubetcha    Everyone's chance of placing has increased by 1000%


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mikel said:


> YEEEESSSSSS!! No JOHN at Cubetcha    Everyone's chance of placing has increased by 1000%


It's funny because it will still be like all Waris, David, and Chris placing in everything


----------



## Mikel (Sep 6, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> It's funny because it will still be like all Waris, David, and Chris placing in everything



I know I was joking, I don't really care about placing.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 6, 2012)

You stole John from me :'(


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 6, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> You stole John from me :'(



Sorry. Does this mean you will come to UIUC if there is no other competition on the same weekend?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 6, 2012)

Hoping that I have no plans this weekend so I can go, it's been awhile (k a couple months) since I've been to a KOII comp  Since Chester chose the one weekend I can't go, I'll be coming here!


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 6, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> Hoping that I have no plans this weekend so I can go, it's been awhile (k a couple months) since I've been to a KOII comp  Since Chester chose the one weekend I can't go, I'll be coming here!


----------



## emolover (Sep 6, 2012)

Might be going this as its not too far away. Why no BLD events?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 6, 2012)

emolover said:


> Might be going this as its not too far away. Why no BLD events?



Other KOII competitions, Dayton and Indiana, are hosting plenty of BLD events, so I figured I don't have to.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 6, 2012)

emolover said:


> Might be going this as its not too far away. Why no BLD events?



Other KOII competitions, Dayton and Indiana, are hosting plenty of BLD events, so I figured I don't have to.


----------



## jeff081692 (Sep 6, 2012)

I will be there since I go to UIUC. Hopefully I can find other cubers that go here because so far I have only met one.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 6, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> I will be there since I go to UIUC. Hopefully I can find other cubers that go here because so far I have only met one.



Wait, you go to UIUC? You should say hi to me at the competition.


----------



## jeff081692 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Wait, you go to UIUC? You should say hi to me at the competition.



Yup, this is my second year here.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Sorry. Does this mean you will come to UIUC if there is no other competition on the same weekend?



Do you mean future UIUC competitions, or this UIUC?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 7, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Do you mean future UIUC competitions, or this UIUC?



Future. The UIUC competition this semester is already announced, and unfortunately overlaps with this semester's Cubetcha.


----------



## stevecho816 (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome. Another competition in Illinois


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Future. The UIUC competition this semester is already announced, and unfortunately overlaps with this semester's Cubetcha.



Thought so. Just making sure haha. I'd love to come to some of them. Maybe I can work something out with John where he could bring me.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 9, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> So, I will be there.





fatboyxpc said:


> Since Chester chose the one weekend I can't go, I'll be coming here!





emolover said:


> Might be going this as its not too far away. Why no BLD events?





jeff081692 said:


> I will be there since I go to UIUC. Hopefully I can find other cubers that go here because so far I have only met one.





stevecho816 said:


> Awesome. Another competition in Illinois



Please register.

http://koii.cubingusa.com/uiucfall2012/register.php


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 13, 2012)

Bump. (Kinda of).
It's been a week since it was announced and only 5 competitors registered.


----------



## Hays (Sep 17, 2012)

I am considering being in attendance.


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hays said:


> I am considering being in attedance.


Really... don't do this to me


----------



## Hays (Sep 17, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Really... don't do this to me



You can never escape.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 30, 2012)

Less than a week away! Surprised that more people haven't registered.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 30, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Less than a week away! Surprised that more people haven't registered.



Same here. I guess cubetcha does affect UIUC.


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Same here. I guess cubetcha does affect UIUC.


Told you it would.


----------



## emolover (Oct 1, 2012)

Is anybody selling a nice shenshou V4 or V3?

Also anybody want to buy a maru 5x5? You can get it for a steal of $20.


----------



## jeff081692 (Oct 2, 2012)

emolover said:


> Also anybody want to buy a maru 5x5? You can get it for a steal of $20.


I will buy it.


----------



## emolover (Oct 2, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> I will buy it.



Sold.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 4, 2012)

John:...nerf swords?

Trevor/Ryan: You guys want to car pool?


----------



## emolover (Oct 4, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> Trevor/Ryan: You guys want to car pool?



I am already carpooling with Ryan.


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 4, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> John:...nerf swords?
> 
> Trevor/Ryan: You guys want to car pool?


You better bring those nerf swords


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 4, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> John:...nerf swords?
> 
> Trevor/Ryan: You guys want to car pool?





emolover said:


> I am already carpooling with Ryan.



This. I'm also somewhat intrigued about these nerf swords fights...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 5, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> You better bring those nerf swords



I think Kevin Hays might be a good match for you 



iEnjoyCubing said:


> This. I'm also somewhat intrigued about these nerf swords fights...



Unfortunately I feel like you will get to see a better show since the lower quality swords broke and all I've got left are actual NERF swords...


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 5, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> I think Kevin Hays might be a good match for you


He's not going anymore. I want to face you and only you.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 5, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> He's not going anymore. I want to face you and only you.



But you don't realize how god awful I am at OH...

Oh, and we should do this out on the quad...I might bring some protection with me


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 5, 2012)

Woohoo, comp tomorrow! Goals anyone?

2x2: Sub-4 single, sub-5.5 average
3x3: Sub-14 single, sub-16.5 average
4x4: Sub-1:30 single, sub-1:45 average
Pyraminx: Sub-7 single, sub-10 average
Clock: Sub-11 single, sub-15 average
Magic: lol
Master Magic: lol

And just to confirm, the times on the schedule are on central time, correct?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Oct 5, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Woohoo, comp tomorrow! Goals anyone?
> 
> 2x2: Sub-4 single, sub-5.5 average
> 3x3: Sub-14 single, sub-16.5 average
> ...



Yes. Central time!

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 7, 2012)

Any chance you could upload the rest of the work book to live results?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 7, 2012)

Fun comp - thanks to Ilkyoo for organizing!

DYK:

-I get worse as rounds go on?
-A 5.00 2x2 average can now win comps?
-A 16.xx 3x3 average can get you podium?
-Nerf swords hurt?
-Nobody ever clapped for anyone's solves?
-It was kind of deserted?
-I can't scramble Square-1?
-Neither can James?
-John somehow won magic?
-I didn't know I podiumed in magic until I got home?
-That doesn't make sense?
-No awards for magic/master magic?

Maybe some more later.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 7, 2012)

Dude, you left out the most important part! Not only did I beat John in 2x2, he didn't place and didn't DNF average!

And btw, i only messed up sq1 twice, and one of those times I just lost my place


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Oct 8, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> Any chance you could upload the rest of the work book to live results?



There were some errors in the spreadsheet so I fixed them. 
No changes in podiums though. 



iEnjoyCubing said:


> Fun comp - thanks to Ilkyoo for organizing!
> 
> DYK:
> 
> ...



You're welcome 

Hope to see more people at future UIUC competitions.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh, and special thanks to

John, James, Ryan, Nathan, Trevor, Hongfei, and Luke,

who help out during the entire competition.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Oct 8, 2012)

Results are up:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UIUCFall2012


----------

